# Anyone gotten a copy of Helio Gracie's book yet?



## arnisador (Aug 9, 2005)

I've seen it advertised in Grappling magazine. How is it?

 There are so many Gracie books out there now that I'm a bit wary of them. They're putting them out too rapidly, with too narrow distinctions in the content, I feel.


----------



## Shogun (Aug 9, 2005)

My instructor got a copy ( I haven't seen it yet) and said its the best book on a martial art he's ever read. it has a whole history section, every major GJJ technique, and a big section on the Gracie diet, etc. 

apart from that, I reccomend Carlson's book "for experts only" and the Brazilian Jiu Jitsu book by Royce and Royler. also, royces new book is pretty good. I don't like Royler's no gi book, machado's book, or any others, as they show really lame techniques, or not enough info on them.


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 5, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> I've seen it advertised in Grappling magazine. How is it?
> 
> There are so many Gracie books out there now that I'm a bit wary of them. They're putting them out too rapidly, with too narrow distinctions in the content, I feel.


I pre-ordered it and waited about a year to actually get it in my hands. They took their time probably to ensure the quality and surpass those that already were readilly available. And I beleive that they did just that.

To put it into perspective heres Helio's foreward.
*"To teach those who do not know,
To remind those who do know,
To correct those who think they know."
-Helio Gracie*
Lots of clear pictures all though the book. Well worth the money. You won't regret buying it my friend.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 6, 2005)

I do not have it yet but I am looking forward to it arriving at
my door, especially with your above reviews!  I am a devoted
BJJ book reader and have probably every other one currently 
out there and their is a wide disparity in the quality so far!
Clearly the Royler and Renzo book mentioned before is the 
best so far!  Royce Vol. ! is also good!   If Helio's book is 
better I can't wait!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## James Kovacich (Sep 6, 2005)

I have a few of the other books too and Helio's is on a level all by itself. It's hard to put a lot of info in a book and at the same time be clear and easily understood. They did a very good job.


----------

